# Gym Etiquette - A Dozen Gym No-No's



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

A funny view a a few of the things people actually do, to go along with Juggernauts post.


----------



## JOMO (Aug 1, 2012)

Haha. One more..one more come on!


----------



## RowdyBrad (Aug 1, 2012)

Great trap workout for the spotter, too bad he was doing biceps lol.


----------



## Lulu66 (Aug 1, 2012)

Rolf that was hilarious... I done that before, when someone is screaming/ grunting excessively,ill start screaming even louder...


----------



## ken Sass (Aug 1, 2012)

lol that shit is funny


----------



## beasto (Aug 1, 2012)

AHAHHA..fools...I might throw a grunt here and there on a heavy dead or bench day, but his shit is excessive LMAO.


----------



## Oenomaus (Aug 2, 2012)

Wait, you're not supposed to stare excessively when a bro squats?


----------



## Curiosity (Aug 2, 2012)

Good video. Definitely have all those people in my gym.


----------



## djkneegrow (Aug 14, 2012)

That video was awesome. We have M.A.C. gym here that have a few larger sites and some 24 hour sites. The larger gym have a few peeps like some of the stuff on the video. The 24 hour have more business peeps so they are nothing like the video. I couldn't stop laughing at the grunting cause I was trying to understand what the dude who was dressed for the club was trying to say.


----------



## OCDude (Aug 14, 2012)

Lol hilarious yet so true!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Aug 14, 2012)

best line

"I am a personal trainer!!!!"

"Obviously. I can tell from your appearance."


----------



## Bro Bundy (Aug 15, 2012)

well I let out a giant fart tonite at the gym hows that for etiquette


----------



## Live2Train (Aug 23, 2012)

LOL, we have a guy in our gym that puts 4 plates on the bench and waits until nobody is looking his way and he lifts the bar up and slams it down while letting out loud grunts so everyone looks over real quick and then he jumps up and yells and carries on looking up towards the sky and does some kissing shit.  It's funny as hell!  The dude is on a ton of shit too and doesn't ever gain an ounce.


----------



## transcend2007 (Sep 3, 2012)

This video would be f*ng funny if each of these guys did not workout at my gym.  Sometimes I want to body slam guys like this.  But, I try to stay focused and not let it get to me.


----------



## bubbagump (Oct 7, 2012)

Whoa whoa whoa!....   Im on that! lol ..  THats great!


----------

